# Yeah!



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lucy has been an outside pooch (as far as her "duties" go) She would ring her bells and wait until someone heard them.

I started thinking about the winter months -and how darn cold it’s going to be - so, I bought a create (my fluffs have never used a crate from training.) Well, I put the crate down outside in an area where Lucy usually goes potty - Lucy went in - and p-ped right away! 

I had my husband pick the crate up - I washed it down and placed another pad in it - Bingo! She used it again, indoors! 

I hope that we now have a good solution to the outdoors this winter! 

Thanks to some of you for your help!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay, our little lady Lucy won't be cold while she potties this weekend. She's a smart little thing - she knew exactly what the crate was for.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucy is so smart!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that's great, yay Lucy!!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow if I could get mine to do that it would save on a lot of cleaning them up afterwards.It' such a mess outside w/ the snow....

It would be especially great in spring and fall when it rains,Emily and Bitsy will stand out there,refuse to potty,they'd stand out there until their kidney's exploded,not a drop,go inside and the waterworks flow! Usualy they'll do it in the garage on the way back into the kitchen.....
Amber,Sasha,Rylee,no problem but not Emily and Bitsy they stand there looking at you like you're killing them.....Spoiled!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

way to go, smarty Lucy  :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Lucy has been an outside pooch (as far as her "duties" go) She would ring her bells and wait until someone heard them.
> 
> I started thinking about the winter months -and how darn cold it’s going to be - so, I bought a create (my fluffs have never used a crate from training.) Well, I put the crate down outside in an area where Lucy usually goes potty - Lucy went in - and p-ped right away!
> 
> ...


Yeaaa! Lucy. :chili: Potting training in New England winters is just not fun.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

But Michelle, their feet might melt if they went out!!!!

Vulfie and Rooney would just stick their noses out the door to check the weather. Wet? Um, no thanks.

Spookie says bring on the mud. Yippeeee!!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Great Lupa is so smart, she figured it out..why go out in the cold...he he okay maybe just to roll around in the snow with her snow suit on...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww how smart


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Smarty Pants!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Lucy is sooo smart!! How great that she figured it out just like that!


----------

